# Maurice Ravel - Best Recordings / Performances



## speekless (Jun 4, 2019)

What are your absolute favorite recordings/performances of Ravel? Mostly looking for stuff that is as true as possible to original, but if you have any out of the ordinary suggestions, just shoot!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Argerich with Abbado on the G Major Piano Concerto from 1967 with the Berlin Phil is at the top of my list (not the one with the London Symphony in 1984), followed closely by Samson Francois with Andre Cluytens.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> Argerich with Abbado on the G Major Piano Concerto from 1967 with the Berlin Phil is at the top of my list (not the one with the London Symphony in 1984), followed closely by Samson Francois with Andre Cluytens.


This. Samson François and André Cluytens. Both are masters of this amazing composer's music.

This new budget box set on Erato is essential:










It has all of the piano works and almost all of the orchestral music.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Left hand concerto try Samson Francois


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes, Cluytens! Absolutely top-notch. No one understood the style and sound better. Can't go wrong at all. Except - the sound is a bit dated - it's very good for its age. For more modern sound, I really love this this from Abaddo:








Great playing too, and it just confirms that you don't have to have a French orchestra to get it right.

For Ravel fanatics, this out-of-print Andante set is a must, ancient sound and all. It doesn't get any more authentic than this.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> This. Samson François and André Cluytens. Both are masters of this amazing composer's music.
> 
> This new budget box set on Erato is essential:
> 
> ...


I second this, amongst many others. 
Bertrand Chamayou for one, and not to missed:

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, Francois is a must-have... but I would also think that this is an essential Ravel recording:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Pierre Boulez conducts Ravel*

Inexpensive but first-rate 5 CD box which contains the following -

Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Ravel: Boléro
Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 1
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
Ravel: Fanfare from 'L'Eventail de Jeanne'
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
Ravel: Shéhérazade
Ravel: Shéhérazade - Ouverture de féerie
Ravel: Trois chansons madécasses
Ravel: Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarmé
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (orchestral version)
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales

*This is a link to the complete 5 CD set - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxNH7qyyYtZ12m5yzS_pkcM5WB1hgREpB


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

For the orchestral works I like Ansermet:









Dutoit:









and Martinon:









I can wholly do without Boulez who strikes too much of a Modernist feel for my taste. I don't like his Mahler either.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

speekless said:


> What are your absolute favorite recordings/performances of Ravel? Mostly looking for stuff that is as true as possible to original, but if you have any out of the ordinary suggestions, just shoot!


A really outstanding recording of the solo piano music is Steven Osborne on Hyperion, interpretively mainstream and superbly recorded.

For the quartet, the one I like the most with modern sound is from the Ysaÿi quartet.

For the trio, Richter, Guttman and Kagan is I think very satisfying, but it may not be middle of the road enough for you - you may prefer the more mainstream one with Jamie and Ruth Laredo and some cellist whose name I cant remember. Kagan and Richter also recorded the violin sonata, and I like what they did together.

For the songs, especially the Mallarmé settings, Heather Harper with Boulez is the one I like most. Harper's accent is good.

If you're interested in « out of the ordinary » suggestions, then the most challenging one I know is Ivo Pogorelich's Valses Nobles et sentimentales. But there are others which are less demanding. Maybe try to find this









And if you can get it, try to hear this









And the single, most inspiring, Ravel recording I've heard is one with Arturo Beneditti Michelangeli playing the Valses Nobles et Sentimentales in Tokyo in 1973, this one









I'm not much interested in impressionist music, but I recall being very impressed by Richter's Barque sur l'ocean from a Prague concert. Richter also did an excellent homage a Rameau in Prague and a superb valses nobles et sentimentales in Hungary,

Lipatti's Ravel is something some people think is really special, so maybe give it a shot.

I can let you have the Wilkomirska and the Michelangeli if they prove hard to find.

Im not interested in the music with orchestra, but I remember quite enjoying Bruno Maderna's recording of the Rapsodie Espagnole, and Bashkirov playing the left handed concerto, which again I can let you have. There's an early Guilini recording of the Rapsodie espagnole which is also enjoyable.

I've only seen one opera - L'heure espagnole - and I didn't enjoy it at all, so I never explored his operas on record at all. I heard Dutoit play Daphnis and Chloe in London once and rightly or wrongly completely took against the music, which seemed unbearably decadent and superficial, so I never explored the music elsewhere.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Cluytens for me in the orchestral works, by the proverbial country mile. For me, to be honest, only Martinon really comes close, and not that often, sorry. I prefer his Debussy recordings, if we're comparing...

I used to think Dutoit's Decca recordings were les genoux de l'abeille, and they are wonderful recordings, early and pioneering digital. But I've gone off them with time...

I am very happy with the Samson Francois solo piano recordings, but I am also a fan of Pascal Roge, who has by default become my go-to chap for french piano music. His Satie and Poulenc are superb! Ivo Pogorelich's Gaspard is jaw-dropping, and that is meant in a good way.

The famous Michelangeli Piano Concerto is a fabulous performance, which deserves its fame, and there's a nearly-as-fabulous recording by Martha Argerich (the one Manxfeeder mentions above, the later digital one is not as high voltage); the other gem set of CDs I see as essential has to be the Maazel recordings of the two short operas.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

For the piano concerto my favourites are this live Argerich









(I'm not sure if this is the one referred to above as less high voltage?) and Anna Vinnitskaya's recording. I know the others mentioned and revere most of them as well but these two seem just a little more special for me. I don't suppose there is much in it, though.

For the rest, the Monteux recording of Daphnis et Chloe has long been a favourite but Philippe Jordan is also very good. I concur with Cluytens and Martinon as being generally highly recommendable.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Mandryka said:


> I'm not much interested in impressionist music


You say stuff like this about a lot of music you then give listening suggestions on. I wonder why do you spend so much time listening to music you are not interested in? Might be better to spend your time listening and discussing music you prefer. Personally I wouldn't pay any attention to recording suggestions given by someone who states they aren't interested in the music.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are a few I recommend:

Roge - Piano works
Boulez/Zimerman - Piano Concertos
Toretelier/Ulster Orchestra - Orchestral Works


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Inspired by this thread I listened to the trio here today, Laredo, Laredo and Solow, I'd remembered it was good, but I'd forgotten how good! It's wonderful playing. It's on CD, or it least it was 10 years ago when I bought it.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## speekless (Jun 4, 2019)

Thank you all for your suggestions! Discovered some wonderful things. I especially enjoyed the live Argerich suggested by Enthusiast. And a lot to still check out!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I think Ravel’s greatest single composition is the string quartet. Just gorgeous!


----------



## longgone (Jun 6, 2019)

Here are a few piano recordings which are available on Youtube (so not necessarily good sound quality but interesting interpretation in my judgement):

*Gaspard de la Nuit*: Ivo Pogorelich for _Ondine_ and _Le Gibet_, Martha Argerich for _Scarbo_ (there is also a very "clean" interpretation of Scarbo by Valentina Lisitsa).

_Alborada del Gracioso_ from _*Miroirs*_: Chenyin Li.

_La Valse_ (piano transcription): by Oxana Shevchenko (preferably the video posted in 2010). There are many great interpretations which I think are much closer to the sentiment I think Ravel intended for orchestral version. However, I find the consistent and resolved irony she is able to infuse in her performance truly delectable.
I also had the chance to see Ivo Pogorelich play this in his slow period and it is worth the listen, but I don't know that there is a recording of his interpretation.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I think Ravel's greatest single composition is the string quartet. Just gorgeous!


I listened to that too last night, and I agree it's outstanding. It's been a great pleasure for me to go back to Ravel, thanks to this thread.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ravel's works are some of the greatest in the repertoire, and they provide a substantial challenge to play well...
for Ravel orchestra works - 3 conductors are paramount for me:

Reiner
Martinon
Monteux

consistently top-notch conducting and playing for their orchestras...Abbado and Bernstein [Daphnis &Chole complete] are good, too...

La Valse is always a good test piece, Martinon/CSO, and Monteux/LSO are very excellent - Reiner recorded it with CSO, live performance for WFMT from 1960....fine performance, recorded sound not great...the surprise here is Reiner/PittsSO from 4/47 [Pristine, Marc Obert-Thorn] - a stunning performance in really excellent sound!! This is the best La Valse I've ever heard - wonderful detail, and amazing clarity in the sweeping climaxes - great re-mastering job!! highlyu recommended [Pristine - Reiner Rarities Vol 2]

Martinon's great recordings with CSO need to be mentioned, along with the previously cited Reiner/CSO disc, which has long been available....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

AS someone enamored of "art songs"... lieder, mélodie, etc... I should have mentioned my favorite recordings of Ravel's mélodie. Limited to a single disc... well actually a 2 disc set... I would go with this:









Beyond that there are plenty of recordings of Ravel's mélodie on discs also featuring works by Faure, Debussy, etc... I would make certain to seek out Gerard Souzay.

By the way... what makes Ravel "decadent" and "superficial"?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> For the piano concerto my favourites are this live Argerich
> 
> (I'm not sure if this is the one referred to above as less high voltage?) and Anna Vinnitskaya's recording. I know the others mentioned and revere most of them as well but these two seem just a little more special for me. I don't suppose there is much in it, though.
> 
> For the rest, the Monteux recording of Daphnis et Chloe has long been a favourite but Philippe Jordan is also very good. I concur with Cluytens and Martinon as being generally highly recommendable.


Sorry, No, not that one, I don't know it at all. The one I am less happy with is this one:









This one's the more preferable one of the two:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> For the orchestral works I like Ansermet:
> 
> View attachment 119625
> 
> ...


Well, I finally encounter someone who feels the same way I do about Boulez's interpretations of Ravel and [especially] Mahler. For Ravel, I'll go with Martinon, Munch and Monteux.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Haydn67 said:


> ..... For Ravel, I'll go with Martinon, Munch and Monteux.


Martinon and Monteux are consistently excellent - Munch, like Bernstein, can be very good with Ravel also - but both occasionally "get too excited" - and rhythm and precision fall apart - ie - end of La Valse, or last mvt of Rapsodie Espagnole...they whip up plenty of energy and excitement, but the conductor has to stay focused and precise...the orchestra can go wild, but not the conductor...
Bernstein's complete Daphnis & Chloe is very fine, tho, and Munch's is quite good also, not my favorite, but has some fine sections...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Haydn67 said:


> Well, I finally encounter someone who feels the same way I do about Boulez's interpretations of Ravel and [especially] Mahler. For Ravel, I'll go with Martinon, Munch and Monteux.


I get the reservations about his Ravel. It isn't comfortable. But I wonder what you have heard of his Mahler?


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Idiomatic and not, these are my favorite Ravel performances on record …

*Jeux d'eau* (1901) · Argerich [DG '60]

*Sonatine* (1905) · Cortot [HMV '31]

*Gaspard de la nuit* (1908) · Gieseking [Columbia '37]

*"Scarbo"* from *Gaspard de la nuit* (1908) · François [HMV/EMI '47]

*Valses nobles et sentimentales* (1911) · Rubinstein [live BBC radio broadcast/ICA '63]

*Daphnis et Chloé* (1912) · Munch/BSO [live radio broadcast/Music & Arts '61]

*Trois Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé* (1913) · Danco, Ansermet/OSR [Decca '54]

*Piano Trio* (1914) · Kagan, Gutman & Richter [Live Classics '83]

*"Forlane"* from *Le tombeau de Couperin* (1917) · Rubinstein [RCA '61]

*La Valse* (1920) · Lortie & Mercier [Chandos '90]

*Sonata for violin & cello* (1922) · Kantorow & Muller [Erato '73]

*Chansons madécasses* (1926) · Grey, Ravel/Moyse, Cruque & ? [Polydor '32]


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

^Excellent choices, and many I've not heard (I have to hear Richter on the piano trio, and many more of these). I agree that François' mono recording of Scarbo is spellbinding.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a a Scarbo I enjoy






There are lots of recordings of Samson Francois playing it, this one is one I like


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Ah, so the mono Scarbo I was referring to was from 1957. I didn't realize he recorded it so many times. 

I have heard this earlier one as well. I think you or someone else here linked me to the same video. Excellent work.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> I get the reservations about his Ravel. It isn't comfortable. But I wonder what you have heard of his Mahler?


I've listened to his Mahler 1,2,4 and 6. Virtually everything I've read and heard concerning Mahler tells me he was a man of strong feelings. With Boulez, I consistently sense a degree of coolness of emotional expression, which doesn't allow me to connect with the essence of Mahler's musical messages. In no particular order, my go to conductors for the various Mahler Symphonies include Klemperer, Horenstein, Walter, Kubelik, Tennstedt, Barbirolli and Bernstein.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I am sure I am very poor at skimming through things, but I don't think there has been a single mention of one of Ravel's finest works, the Introduction and Allegro? It's a beautiful piece, and about as "French" as you can get. I have the old Melos Ensemble recording on Decca, which is the stand-out version for me, plus a couple of others.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

(Introduction and Allegro) - Fine choice! … and it's sure that it's NOT listened-to, very much, anymore. In fact, there are probably very few recordings, outside of the Melos Ensemble. Maybe I should mention "L'Enfant et les Sortileges" … or "L'Heure Espagnol", among his vocal works.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Heck148 - Fine choices! .. and thanks for mentioning a Pristine/Obert-Thorn reissue - the Reiner/Pittsburgh. THAT is one that we should look-into. Reiner was so-talented, throughout his career, and was BLESSED with some of the greatest Orchestras, of the time, to work-with.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Heck148 - Also, Monteux (and Pristine) - I guess you're aware-of Monteux, and his earliest "La Valse" recording (PASC 219). The Pristine has it coupled-with Monteux's savage (but totally-appropriate) earliest version of "Le Sacre du Printemps", and others.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

geralmar said:


> Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Minnesota Orchestra


That's the one I have and enjoy.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Haydn67 said:


> I've listened to his Mahler 1,2,4 and 6. Virtually everything I've read and heard concerning Mahler tells me he was a man of strong feelings. With Boulez, I consistently sense a degree of coolness of emotional expression, which doesn't allow me to connect with the essence of Mahler's musical messages. In no particular order, my go to conductors for the various Mahler Symphonies include Klemperer, Horenstein, Walter, Kubelik, Tennstedt, Barbirolli and Bernstein.


I see I never replied to this. Sorry. Your critique of the Boulez approach to Mahler is shared by many, I know, and kept me from trying Boulez Mahler for a long time. When I eventually came to it I was pleasantly surprised. Of course, I like the conductors you mention in Mahler and a good few others (notably Jansons and Gielen) as well. But I didn't find Boulez sterile (as I had expected). Instead I found performances that were red blooded, full of character, made perfect sense of the Mahler idiom and Mahler's time and that I found myself emotionally involved in. Since then I have often wondered how so many hear Boulez as too cool for Mahler and what it is that they feel it is missing. I am not sure I understand the way the word emotional is often applied by listeners.


----------

